# Any interest in a Yoshihiro Molybdenum 270mm Gyuto passaround?



## Mike9

It's idle at the moment while I'm in the honeymoon phase with my Fowler. Usual rules apply - use it for a week, sharpen only if you know how and insure it for $200. It's not the precious gem some are that are going around, but it's a solid work knife for good price point.


----------



## EdipisReks

I owned one of these, and recently sharpened another for a friend. They are nice knives, people should enjoy this one.


----------



## panda

I'd be up for it, I actually contemplated getting one, or Sugimoto cm series.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm down.
Send it to me before Panda so I can just hand it off to him, then make him pay for the shipping!:wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::jumping2::jumping2::jumping2::evilgrin::evilgrin::evilgrin::evilgrin::evilgrin:


----------



## don

Please do post some reviews, the knife is at an interesting price point. 270mm is too long for me, otherwise I'd like to check out the knife.


----------



## labor of love

yeah, i believe you posted pics of it a while back. i would like to be considered,thanks.


----------



## brainsausage

I just got added on to Panda's passer, otherwise I'd be all about this. I've been eyeing their goods on eBay since I got into jknives. Very interested to see how they perform.


----------



## Crothcipt

I have been wondering how the steel compares with globals. Would like to try this out, have been eyeing for awhile.


----------



## panda

whats wrong with being in more than one passaround? 
why comparo to global's steel? their steel is crap!


----------



## brainsausage

Not productive, edited myself.


----------



## panda

lmao @ chris, you line jumper!


----------



## Crothcipt

Molybdenum is in the line of what Global uses. Why wouldn't I want to see if someone got a better knife out of it.


----------



## Chuckles

I would like a shot at it. Could be a good recommendation for the cooks I have that are rockin German santokus.


----------



## cheflarge

I would be interested in trying this out for much the same reasons as "Chuckles".


----------



## Mike9

OK - I've never done a passaround so shoot me your addresses and I'll put a loop list together. If you are handing it off to someone that's cool. I'll put a printed copy in the box so you will have the next address to mail to just cross your name off when you mail it. Here is a link to the review I did a while back.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11717-Yoshihiro-270mm-carbon-molybdenum-Gyuto-review


----------



## Mike9

Getting some response so I'm going to close this next Friday and post the list next Sunday.


----------



## Mike9

OK - I got four - 

Crothcipt
cheflarge
Panda
labor of love

going once . . .


----------



## Mike9

Going twice . . .


----------



## Mike9

OK - here we go -

cheflarge
Crothcipt
labor of love
Panda

I'll get this out tomorrow or wednesday and PM the 1st recipient. Was someone going to hand this off to another member? NC rings a bell.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Mike9 said:


> OK - here we go -
> 
> cheflarge
> Crothcipt
> labor of love
> Panda
> 
> I'll get this out tomorrow or wednesday and PM the 1st recipient. Was someone going to hand this off to another member? NC rings a bell.


That's me Mike!
panda knows where I live.


----------



## labor of love

one month bump. any updates? reviews?


----------



## Crothcipt

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm not sure what happened to Mike. I don't think he's on the forum anymore.


----------

